# pest control



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Had a squirrel promblem in my attic in the house getting in from the pecan tree next to my house and it was war for more than a month so decided to do some pest control. It was shot 10yards away 10 feet up in a tree andshot with a rock i found in the ground and aimed and instant death before it hit the ground.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Good shooting.

Although from that range I'd of used my self guiding 30 gram, skull smashing, lead filled hex nuts.

Just because I'm a humane sort of guy.

Pics below.

Cheers Allan


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks aj
Heres the picture


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow thats a big one. Good shooting bud.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting! That's one pest you can eat ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Charles said:


> Nice shooting! That's one pest you can eat ...
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


How do you cook squirrel? Just like rabbit?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

mr. green said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shooting! That's one pest you can eat ...
> ...


In my experience, squirrel is generally tougher than rabbit, and so requires a bit more prep. Here are some recipes to try:

http://mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/cooking/squirrel-recipes

http://www.justgamerecipes.com/gam-837.html

I used to do something like the Camp Stew recipe in that second reference, but I did it in a pressure cooker so it only had to cook for an hour. Basically, I used to just throw squirrel pieces, along with bacon or pork belly, and some vegetables (potatoes, onions, corn, and whatever else you have on hand) into a pressure cooker, along with salt and pepper. I never cooked it with chicken, but there is no reason not to. Cooking it in a pressure cooker will sure help to tenderize the squirrel.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great shot! Love the use ofrocks!


----------



## Bard (Sep 14, 2013)

Squirrel stew; an east Texas delicacy, when you grow up poor like my father did and you didn't have money to buy meat. Glad he showed me the old ways, even if I can afford groceries.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

my grandfather soaked them for a few hours in salty water ,then over night in buttermilk ,then they were floured, salt and pepper,garlic,paprika,then fried like chicken,once fried they were placed in a frying pan with some water and cooked for a while the crust helped make a pan gravy,served with mashed potatoes ,and sweet corn,d#mn now i,m hungry ,hope this helps


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

You guys making me hungry. Thank you very much for sharing. Gotta show this to the cook, wife.


----------



## RGNY (Sep 19, 2013)

will have to try the suggestions here. only had squirrel butterflyed over a fire.....


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

My mother used the same recipe she used for fried chicken. Dip the pieces in Pet canned milk, drag through flour seasoned with salt and pepper, and deep-fat fry, preferably with real lard. That's as good as it gets.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

I make gumbo. Cook them in a crock pot for half a day. The advice about salt water over night is good advice. One thing I was surprised to learn from a Cajun friend many years ago was how wonderfully well soaking in concentrated orange juice over night works to remove any gamey taste from wild game. Some folks are sensitive to that wild game taste. I'm not but sometimes a nice mild bit of dove or squirrel or raccoon for that matter is just right.

Love that crock pot.


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice fox squirrel. Be glad it wasn't a nest of cat squirrels. They are smaller, faster, more destructive and less tasty. Look for the entrance at the gable end vent where the hardware cloth is probably loose or it won't be long before you are at it again. Get a big rubber snake and mount one on each vent to discourage birds, squirrels and rats once the repair is made. It discourages them nesting in your vents. Be sure to note the painter and cable guy. That rock did a number on his head. My grandpa would have been upset to loose those brains. That was HIS favorite part in a stew.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> My mother used the same recipe she used for fried chicken. Dip the pieces in Pet canned milk, drag through flour seasoned with salt and pepper, and deep-fat fry, preferably with real lard. That's as good as it gets.


That's the way Mama Flipgun did it!


----------



## Bard (Sep 14, 2013)

Not to put down anyone's mom, but milk has a tendency to burn. I find a nice egg wash does the trick. I have also been know to double-bread mine as well, but I'm a big fat person who likes a nice crispy crust. If you fear it may get too thick, simply dredge in flour, then egg was, then flour again.

As for squirrel gumbo, I must try this!


----------

